
How Internet Behemoths Are Keeping Millennials Poor [poster is Thomas Cermak] - howardduck
https://medium.com/@eunika/how-internet-behemoths-are-keeping-millennials-poor-216dcba55d35
======
floren
The buried lede: the author is COO of a "Gamified Creative Social Network that
distributes blockchain-powered rewards", which is why the article makes a hard
turn into blockchain halfway through--the premise is "internet behemoths are
keeping millennials poor, but we'll make you rich!"

~~~
optimuspaul
You made it much further than I did. Basically I read (what little I read) as
a entitled young person complaining about the world being the way it is. I
wasn't rich at her age but I certainly didn't expect to be. If anything the
internet behemoths are selling millennials the idea that they should be rich
and maybe that is the travesty.

------
koper_nikus
Hello, Eunika Sot here COO of Yuser and the author of this article. If you
have any questions of comments feel free to leave notes here or on Medium. We
want to encourage community discussion around this very important topic and
what we all can do to change the status quo. Thank you!

~~~
floren
Why create the howardduck user just to post this, then create your own account
to comment on it? I think it's pretty standard to just post your own articles
here.

~~~
dang
From an email we got, I don't think this assertion is true, and it breaks at
least two HN guidelines to post like this: the one about assuming good faith,
and the one about not insinuating astroturfing or shillage.

Could you please refresh your memory of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
and follow them in the future? Even if you don't like an article, it's pretty
mean to greet a new user with hostility. The cost of being wrong is much
higher than the benefit of being right—hence "assume good faith".

------
readhn
is there a great alternative to gmail for instance that does 99% of what gmail
does for very little amount of money?

